# Composers and their physical appearance.



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Post the picture of some composer and a piece by him which you think is well suited to his physical appearance.

Beethoven:


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Whenever i see this pic of Beethoven the Grosse fuges 1st fugue subject starts to play in my head.


----------



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

I like this thread.

http://apollo.ram.ac.uk/emuweb/php5/media.php?irn=5988






I think they fit eachother almost perfectly.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

The famous _Hallelujah_ chorus needs no youtube examples from its great composer; one of the greatest composers who ever walked this planet.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah a great idea for a thread.

The young *Sibelius* - a man on fire, who even a female friend of mine said he looked 'hot' - with this brilliant portrait, his tempestuous *Violin Concerto *comes to my mind, esp. the opening movement. Click on link below (image quite big).

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0d/A._Gallen-Kallela_Jean_Sibelius.jpg

*Edgard VArese *often comes across as like the 'mad scientist' type - in parallel with his pioneering electroacoustic work, _*Deserts*_.










& *Arvo Part *does come across looking quite monkish, perhaps like one of the monks that sang Gregorian chant that so much inspires his music (pick virtually any choral piece by him, a favourite of mine is his _*Berliner Messe*_).


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Whenever I see this picture I think of the finale of the first piano concerto (and no, not because that picture just happens to be in this video too).


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

I don't know why but this piece always reminds me of his physical appearance:


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

He was 31 on this picture in 1828.






He wrote this,* 2 months* before his death.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

*Charles VAlentin Alkan*, photographed standing with his back to the camera. Shows his elusive and shy nature. Here, I think of his *'Sonate les Quatre Ages' *- the final movement, which is about old age.










Not hard to find a photo of *Shostakovich* looking kind of depressed. Not hard to find a piece to go with it. I nominate the bleak *'String Quartet #8' *for the spot, esp. the ending that speaks to a kind of total pessimism, no hope for the future at all.










*Alberto Ginastera* hard at work. I've got this photo in a cd of his *piano concertos*. So they will do as the accompanying works, esp. in terms of their application of serialism, but by no means in a rigid way (but composing using the technique doesn't sound easy...so that's why he's concentrating).


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Beethoven~ The Great Hero!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

Great thread !


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Morgante (Jul 26, 2012)

Gioacchino Rossini - Serenate il mesto ciglio (L'italiana in Algeri)


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I associate this photograph with Lyric Poem since this is the approximate age he was when he composed it. He premiered it (conducting it) in 1887, aged 22-23.














That concert would have been perfect opportunity to introduce myself.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

23:31 is the part in the piece that reminds me specifically of that picture.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes, I know... this is not a classical thing... but it is a picture I really like...

Tow outstanding music composers... to epic guys... the meeting of two summits... 









Louis & 'the Ducke'

Not liking trumpets his is enjoyable, in small doses...


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Young Wagner:














Old Wagner:


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

17th century styles are much better.










If not, I go with Bethoven and Hummel (early 19th century style).


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

Heinrich Schütz


----------

